# Lake of the Prairies in Manitoba



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Is anyone somewhat familiar with this lake? I will be headed that way June 22-24 and out of the three (myself, my 7 year old and my father in law) of us i have the most fishing experience and contrary to my tagname here...that isn't much. Used to fish enough to know a little bit, but responsibilities have handcuffed me. And i haven't been to that lake in ohh 18 years.

Can anyone give me a hand in what kind of presentations to throw out there, what kind of bait to use, what kind of structure to concentrate on, does the berkley gulp bait work up there...etc. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. If you can think of anything else (what kind of tackle we will need, etc...) I would also appreciate it.

As it stand now i think we will probably go with jigs, possibly twister tails ,and either a worm, leech or minnow. This always seems to catch a few fish.

thanks

Pm me if you prefer....don't worry i'm not looking for your hotspot or anything, just some ideas as we would like to catch a few. But more than anything, we are going for the experience. Thanks again.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

No worries, the lake can be one giant hotspot! Right now it's a bit slow. We're waiting for warm weather. Plus the lake is very high. As soon as the weather warms up the fishing should really turn on. You did not mention where you are staying. The lake is long and walleye move well upstream in the Assiniboine River to spawn. After the spawn they move back downstream to the lake. At this time of year fish can be concentrated around the Highway 5 bridge crossing west of Roblin, Manitoba. Roblin has a real nice little campground with all the ammenities, including two trout lakes. There are good launching facilities as well as other campgrounds in the area. Spinning tackle and light jigs tipped with live minnows, leeches or crawlers. If one isn't working switch until you find the flavor of the day. Start shallow and I mean really shallow, against the bank, up on shallow flats, and flooded creek mouths. If fish are deeper, work around the bridge or hunt down the old river channel with your sounder and work the breaks. Talk to the locals and the tackle dealers, they have the bait and will steer you in the right direction. Be ready for some big pike action and walleye fishing that can be some of the best around. 
:beer:


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Live minnows??

JC


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes, they allow live minnows in some waters in Manitoba. When you purchase your minnows you will receive a permit that allows you to transport live baitfish. Several restrictions regarding disposal of unused bait apply.


----------

